# Motor burned out in less than 3 days



## CooperDBM (Dec 23, 2011)

I've had a Craftsman version of this sander for ten years. Works OK on wood. Using it on concrete would definitely be outside it's comfort zone, particularly if you leaned hard on it. The motor may not have liked the concrete dust.


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

Not to sure I would have tried using the sander on cement, but thanks for the info on the out come


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

I think the concrete dust, which is very abrasive and corrosive, had a lot to do with the "failure" of this tool. If you use a tool for something it was not designed to do, you run the risk of ruining the tool.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

I generally avoid Black and Decker tools, but i appreciate the heads up. I'm a jack of all and like to push some of my tools to their limits. I own a 15 amp, Skil circular saw that I found on the clearance rack at Wal-Mart for $40 bucks. Not only does it cut wood well, it has cut hours of patio pavers and large sections of asphalt (with a diamond blade). I still use it all the time with great results.

Sometimes, you don't know if your buying a tool that will exceed expectations.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I gotta admit,I think buying a cheap sander, using it harshly for applications it's not designed for, and then returning it seems fishy to me. You want to take a chance on a cheap tool, fine, but if it blows up it is on you, not Lowes or B&D.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

CharlesA +10


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

The warranty covers abuse???


----------



## bygrace (Jan 3, 2013)

I bought this sander on sale about four years ago. Used it to help get the edges when refinishing the wood floors in my restoration project. It now sits upsidedown in a vise at the end of my work bench and I use it frequently for sanding down the splines on boxes and other various woodworking projects. it has always worked great and in four years has never given me a problem.


----------



## BenhamDesign (Jul 6, 2014)

I bought a Black and Decker drill once and it didn't make it to the end of the day. I was also given a B&D jig saw and it broke after only a few uses. That was the end of my Black and Decker use. If I see a tool that even remotely looks like that brand I run far away.

In their defense I don't think any sander you could buy at the home center is designed for sanding concrete.


----------



## Spur (Nov 6, 2012)

First one I got of these I had to return within 2 weeks because the motor burned out. Was restoring a garden workbench for the wife. Cedar.

Second one after 2 years of infrequent use some little pin that holds the bearing or track thing in place has broken out. Neat idea with that front nose part, but I am getting a porter cable next. I may try to save the motor and repurpose it. I would not recommend this belt sander either. I do love the B&D LiIOn drills though  Gonna get another one of those.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

When I worked for HD several years ago, if you bought a sander and used it for drywall or concrete you voided the warranty and HD wouldn't accept it back as a return.


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

I bought the same sander years ago. It's served me well in normal and infrequent use in my shop. My wife is a wood floor maniac. She gave it a couple of weeks of very hard use on a very bad, 1925 oak floor. (Despite suggest that she rent an appropriate sander.) When I got it back it was pretty well worn out.

I replace it with the identical belt sander, flying grey and silver colors, from Harbor Freights. Tells me alot about low B&D has sunk.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

What do you think *B&D* stands for *B*urned out & *D*ead?

As with most of their tools the battery chargers are totally worthless and shortly thereafter the batteries die.
The same with the variable speed 1/4" drill and, I really did like that drill because it light and small, it fit is tight spaces, and was easy to use.
I have had three of the B&D Dustbusters and each one had premature battery failure.

Now I have one B&D tool that is still working, it't a *Workmate*!


----------



## CooperDBM (Dec 23, 2011)

The Workmate works on concrete!


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

This review reminds me of an instance when I was working my way through school as a shoe salesman. This mother and daughter came in carrying a lidded shoe box and looking pissed. They lifted the lid and showed the remains of a pair of those first-generation Reebok aerobics shoes. They were as worn as hell and had literally come apart. Like the reviewer they wanted their money back. We were just looking at the box, searching for the words to say WTF when mamma beat us to it: "... and they only went through the laundry once." Well there you go. What in the hell do you expect to happen when you abuse the daylights out of something?


----------



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't consider mine to be a high quality precision tool, but it does what it is advertised to do. It has worked for me for 4-5 years now with no major complaints. Dust collection is not adaptable to a vac that I have been able to figure out, but otherwise, it sands wood!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

If you're going to destroy a tool and return it for your money at least buy a Makita or Bosch. You could have sanded the whole sidewalk before you killed it.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

In my day, a good belt sander cost $300.00 or so.
It does not surprise me that a 5450.00 plastic tool doe not last.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I know just enough to be dangerous.

Now you know why aircraft do not fly through volcanic ash dust clouds


----------

